# Golden or Lab



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So full disclosure I love Golden's. I also happen to be the co-owner of my sons Yellow Lab. He lived with us for the first 2 years of his life and then my son took him to his new house when he moved out. He now lives 1 mile down the road. All of our dogs are field bred and trained. They all hunt, well except the baby, but he's learning. I can say I always assumed a lab would shed less... WRONG!! I find they are both equally trainable and good with kids. I feel like they both live to please their owners. I would say going through the puppy stages was mostly the same with the lab, Whiskey, and my puppy Moe. That being said Duke, my older Golden, was a dream compared to the other two. They are great dogs but both Whiskey (lab) and Moe (golden) require more exercise. A tired dog is a good dog! In my opinion as Golden's mature they have a better off switch. I also can't resist when they look at you like they see your soul. I find that Whiskey (lab) looks at me more as if to say "what are we going to do next?" 

I can tell you my son grew up with Golden's. He's never lived a day without one in the house. He loves hunting both, but on a tough day on the open water he will choose his lab. It's not that the Golden can't keep up, trust me they can. He says that Duke, our 8 year old Golden, will look at him after he's had enough retrieves like "go get it yourself if you want to be pushy". lol He does say that Duke never refuses a send, but Whiskey never wants to stop. Now I am interested to see if our Golden puppy, Moe, is more like Duke or Whiskey. I can say that his personality is more non stop. Duke was bred from both conformation (mother) and field lines (father). Moe's breeding is more performance on both sides.

My son is very interested in Moe. I think he's a Golden lover at heart. He's a hard core hunting guide though and has total respect and admiration for what Whiskey does. I have been told that Whiskey is a very high strung, pushy lab. I'm not sure if our assessment of him would apply to all labs. Our son also has people that hunt with him request our Golden. It's always interesting to me. I have to say I love them both, but I'm a Golden girl at heart. The training of Moe has brought my husband back around to hunting. He's always trained and worked the dogs, but quit hunting a few years ago. I think we all have that one dog, no matter what breed, that we fall in love with.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

My short very nontechnical answer is Have you felt Golden Retriever hair? I can't live happily without having that to stroke.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

cwag said:


> My short very nontechnical answer is Have you felt Golden Retriever hair? I can't live happily without having that to stroke.


Oh my gosh, my heart.... THIS!!! 

I'm also a sporting dog person, even though I love dogs in general. I've known brilliant Labs and brilliant Goldens, food motivated and people-pleasing dogs of both breeds. But nothing is like burying your fingers and your face into to the ruff of a Golden when you need comfort or just a snuggle. Plus, there is just something so wonderfully gorgeous and regal about a well bred Golden (and I don't mean just a fluffy conformation bred dog - FYI: This girl with Santa is perfectly gorgeous  https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/504548-shala-santa.html 

I've known several wonderful labs, my parents' heart dog was a lab who I adored and a dear friend of mine has competitive performance labs who are wonderful. I just find that the most loving personalities seem to consistently be Goldens. 

As mentioned above, Labrador hair is a nightmare, it is spiky and will stick into upholstery. Golden fluff is much easier to clean up. I'll never be without Goldens in my life.

ETA: I see you've mentioned Aussies and Poodles - be sure you've spent a LOT of time with those breeds to know what you're getting into if you haven't done so. Standard poodles are very bright, but not many are bred to retrieve anymore, you'd want to be sure you find a breeder who is striving for those characteristics. And Aussies are a herding breed, I adore my rough collie, but he is a completely different personality than a retriever. Not.... the ..... same.... AT ALL.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, since you are looking at a wide variety of breeds... the important first step is understanding the difference between groups.

"Naturally active and alert, Sporting dogs make likeable, well-rounded companions. First developed to work closely with hunters to locate and/or retrieve quarry. There are four basic types of Sporting dogs; spaniels, pointers, retrievers and setters. Known for their superior instincts in water and woods, many of these breeds enjoy hunting and other field activities. Many of them, especially the water-retrieving breeds, have well –insulated water repellant coats, which are quite resilient to the elements." 

And...

"Up until 1983, the breeds in the Herding Group were part of the Working Group. All Herding breeds share an instinctual ability to control the movement of other animals. These breeds were developed to gather, herd and protect livestock. Today, some like the Belgian Malinois and the German Shepherd Dog are commonly used for police and protection work. The herding instinct in these breeds is so strong that Herding breeds have been known to gently herd their owners, especially the children of the family. In general, these intelligent dogs make excellent companions and respond beautifully to training exercises."

And -

"Quick to learn, dogs of the Working Group are intelligent, strong, watchful, and alert. Bred to assist man, they excel at jobs such as guarding property, pulling sleds and performing water rescues. Doberman Pinschers, Siberian Huskies and Great Danes are part of this Group, to name just a few. They make wonderful companions but because they are large, and naturally protective, prospective owners need to know how to properly train and socialize a dog. Some breeds in the Working Group may not be for the first-time dog owner."

And....

"Feisty and energetic are two of the primary traits that come to mind for those who have experience with Terriers. In fact, many describe their distinct personalities as “eager for a spirited argument.” Bred to hunt, kill vermin and to guard their families home or barn; sizes range from fairly small, as in the Norfolk, Cairn or West Highland White Terrier, to the larger and grand Airedale Terrier. Prospective owners should know that terriers make great pets, but they do require determination on the part of the owner because they can be stubborn; have high energy levels, and require special grooming (known as “stripping”) to maintain a characteristic appearance"


^^^^ What all that means is that if you want an attentive, highly trainable, eager to please, wants to be with his owners all the time... look to the sporting group and herding group. Those are going to have the trainability and desire to please or work. You have highly social breeds who rely on being with their "pack". And they enjoy having jobs to do.

I've excluded both the nonsporting and toy groups because the breeds in those groups are so varied. For the above groups though, you have very typical traits that you might expect for individual breeds within a group. It what they have in common. 

Goldens and labs are separate breeds in the sporting group - they are both retriever breeds and typically in style and type are very similar. 

Labs were generally a more all around rugged dog. They descended from a fisherman's breed (St. John's Newfoundland) whose purpose it was to go out and drag boats in, retrieve ropes and other things, and even jump in and retrieve fish. It was rich guys in the UK who took that rugged mixed type breed and used it to create a hunting breed (or shooting breed) that was more readily recognizable by appearance. Mainly it was rich people back then who had the luxury of going the extra mile to not just breed for an excellent working dog, but they also wanted a certain look to the dogs. 

A lot of people assume they are related to goldens and goldens are just a long haired variety of retriever. But technically speaking, goldens were never interbred with labs. They are closer related to flat coated retrievers and probably more distantly curly coated retrievers. As well as Irish Water Spaniels and even setters. Goldens "may" have some distant relation to St. John's Newfoundland, but based on the written history and clear breeding evidence they aren't closely related to today's labs at all. 

Anyway - comparing the two breeds is about the same as comparing golden retrievers to english setters. Because they are in the same group, you will find similarities between the breeds. 

Me personally - labs are more "doggy" than golden retrievers and I mean that in many ways. 

Goldens are more focused on their owners and strongly desire to please and interact with their people. They typically are softer and easier to train with minimal corrections. They can take corrections and are not supposed to be fearful or anxious. They should be confident and boisterous dogs. 

Both breeds should have a love of water and swimming. 

And both breeds should have a love and need for running. 

Both breeds are very social and outgoing - which means you as the owner need to work on building a connection with your dog to get them to focus on you. Easier to do with goldens...

Both breeds should want to have things in their mouths. And they should not clamp down to such an extent that they damage what have in their mouths. And they should be willing to open their mouths and surrender what they have to their owners. 

There's a bit in a book I read (White Fang I think) about pit bulls and how one used to fight White Fang and clamped down on his neck and locked his jaw. Even the owner of the pit bull could not get the dog to release and they were ready to shoot the dog to get him to open his jaws. <= That type of thing should not be what you experience with a retriever breed. Not fighting of course, but also not the clamping down behaviors. 

Labs, that I've seen in training tend to be not as sharp and pliant as golden retrievers. As long as an owner is clear, the golden retriever should learn something new within a single training session. With labs, you get more of a steam off the dog's head because he's just not as sharp. That doesn't meant they are stupid. It's just you don't have them thinking overtime about what their owner wants and trying to be "right".

Labs excel in "big work" that's more reliant on their instincts. A friend's lab is a cadaver dog. And he's an OTCH dog in the works. I believe he's related to one of top labs in obedience. But he's like a bull in a china shop to see him working in obedience. And he's about 2-3 years old now and still hasn't figured out how to contain himself. This is a dog that still takes down ring gaiting while nailing go-outs. But he's a very good working dog in his real job as a cadaver dog. He goes the extra mile while working his butt off. 

Goldens excel in all the same fields, but for obedience a golden is just a lot of fun to work with. You are talking about a breed that typical knows where all his feet are, who knows he has a rear end, doesn't need to be handled roughly at all ever, who shines every time he works no matter how small the ring. No matter how green he is. 

With goldens you get dogs like mine who will work just to get attention. I have my guys milling around the room in front of me, frequently making eye contact and are ever ready to DO SOMETHING if I say the word or give them a hand signal. I had a dog who HATED sits and down stays, except at home when he was working for attention. And he would get super amped up and HAPPY just from getting to do stays with my other boy. <= That's a golden retriever.

Other huge difference between the breeds which is more the typical difference that most people already notice and recognize.

I know people who only brush their labs in spring. They never brush the dogs the rest of the year. :surprise: When they brush the dogs you get MOUNDS AND MOUNDS of dead fur coming out of that coat. 

With goldens you could not get away with that. Not unless they want to sit down with a dematting blade and work out all the mats that will be behind the ears, on the chest, and in the trousers. That's field and show bred goldens alike. 

Likewise, goldens seem to be more prone to skin problems. It's probably thickness and length of coat + poor care, but they are more prone to hot spots or other skin ailments. All which could be avoided with proper diets + proper grooming on a routine basis.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I love them both! A golden's tail goes swish swish and a lab's tail will leave bruises on your legs and clear a coffee table  Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## robertsonse11 (Sep 6, 2018)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I also can't resist when they look at you like they see your soul. I find that Whiskey (lab) looks at me more as if to say "what are we going to do next?"


This! Goldens have a soulfulness that I've never encountered with a Lab. But I am certainly biased.


----------



## ptsusie (May 21, 2018)

Yes Hair...the feel of goldens. I have lived a year without it.
The hair of labs is impossible to get off a tile floor. It is like magnet glued to floor. I have cared for labs for long periods of time and the hair remains long,long after their departure. Golden's fluff clumps and goes into a vacuum. 
Soulful gazing together at the moon and stars, that's my goldens


----------



## Kdogg331 (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you all so much for all the replies and detailed descriptions of the differences and everything. It was very, very helpful. I found Megora's description of the differences in their work and everything very interesting and from that it sounds like a Golden is the type of dog I want, very focused and in tune to me, but the health issues in the breed are definitely a concern and I do also wonder how much of it depends on finding the right breeder in either breed as well as training? Although that said, it does seem like Goldens have a more natural focus and desire to please and work rather than having to be taught focus or eye contact. Which is nice. I also note you mention that Labs are better at real work which seems in line with what I have read which seems to suggest that Labs take their work more seriously than Goldens do? And it was saying that's why they're usually seen so often in serious work like SAR and guide dogs.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi...I have both a golden retriever (2 1/2) and a labrador retriever (10 months)...they are both playful, loveable and loads of fun. They both shed, have unique, fantastic personalities and I love them like crazy.


----------



## Kdogg331 (Sep 8, 2018)

sophieanne said:


> Hi...I have both a golden retriever (2 1/2) and a labrador retriever (10 months)...they are both playful, loveable and loads of fun. They both shed, have unique, fantastic personalities and I love them like crazy.


They both sound amazing! Do you find their trainability similar? I assume that is them in your avatar. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I own a Lab, several Goldens, and a Clumber. The Clumber is the most recent addition and I now just laugh when people talk about Labs and Goldens shedding because neither breed has anything on a Clumber. Clumbers shed every moment of the day - literally every second. 

Comparing my Goldens and Lab - I like the golden coat way better but I appreciate how driven and focused my lab is. (My lab also makes beautiful, sweet puppies.)


----------



## Kdogg331 (Sep 8, 2018)

GoldenDude said:


> I own a Lab, several Goldens, and a Clumber. The Clumber is the most recent addition and I now just laugh when people talk about Labs and Goldens shedding because neither breed has anything on a Clumber. Clumbers shed every moment of the day - literally every second.
> 
> Comparing my Goldens and Lab - I like the golden coat way better but I appreciate how driven and focused my lab is. (My lab also makes beautiful, sweet puppies.)


So you do think labs are focused and able to learn well and listen/obey?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Regarding focus, I think it totally depends on the dogs personality and breeding. In my experience, Goldens are very focused and intelligent. They excell at Obedience, seemingly over Labradors and plenty succeed at service dog work.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

ArchersMom said:


> Regarding focus, I think it totally depends on the dogs personality and breeding.


OP, I agree with that statement. My Lab is a breeder for a service dog organization. (This means she's part of their breeding colony and her puppies are sent out to volunteer puppy raisers with the hope they'll become service dogs when they reach age 2.) They're breeding for personality and focus. So, my Lab has a terrific personality and is very task focused. My Goldens from good breeders are also focused and were easy to train. My golden that was rescued from a backyard breeder who was also a meth-head is not focused and took an unbelievable level of patience and time to train. 

If it were me, I'd pick the breed you like better and look for a high quality breeder. You really can't go wrong with a well bred Lab or Golden. (I absolutely recommend Clumbers, too. They're terrific dogs. But you have to love snoring, shedding, and slobber.)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> Regarding focus, I think it totally depends on the dogs personality and breeding.


I also agree very much with this. I have seen both Goldens and Labs who are very focused and hard working and trainable. Some of the field-bred Labs are way to the extreme in terms of drive and desire to work and resilience - which is GREAT if you want a serious field competitor. If you want a hunting companion and pet, you can get that in either a Golden or a Lab. 

For me, I love Goldens, have only ever had Goldens, and will always have Goldens. I love their softness (fur and heart) and their energy and their trainability. I like a dog who I can do lots of different dog sports with, but who will be happy to curl up on the couch when we're done. 



nolefan said:


> Oh my gosh, my heart.... THIS!!!
> 
> I'm also a sporting dog person, even though I love dogs in general. I've known brilliant Labs and brilliant Goldens, food motivated and people-pleasing dogs of both breeds. But nothing is like burying your fingers and your face into to the ruff of a Golden when you need comfort or just a snuggle. Plus, there is just something so wonderfully gorgeous and regal about a well bred Golden (and I don't mean just a fluffy conformation bred dog - FYI: This girl with Santa is perfectly gorgeous  https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/504548-shala-santa.html


 Aw, thanks. She is also just a wonderful dog to live with. And the OP, she is exactly what I wanted in a dog. If you find a good breeder, you can basically tell them what you are hoping for in your dog, and they will try to make the best match possible. I wanted high energy, highly trainable, one that would go go go, have a good rest, then be ready to go again. And that's what I got - and more. So finding a good breeder, of whatever breed you decide to go with, is key. 

I also have to say, there are a number of Brittany spaniels in my neighbourhood. If you are able to give them the kind of exercise they need (ie. tons - and tons of space to run), they are also really great dogs. I love watching them run and run and run in the parks.


----------



## scully91 (Sep 4, 2018)

Sweet Girl said:


> I also agree very much with this. I have seen both Goldens and Labs who are very focused and hard working and trainable. Some of the field-bred Labs are way to the extreme in terms of drive and desire to work and resilience - which is GREAT if you want a serious field competitor. If you want a hunting companion and pet, you can get that in either a Golden or a Lab.
> 
> For me, I love Goldens, have only ever had Goldens, and will always have Goldens. I love their softness (fur and heart) and their energy and their trainability. I like a dog who I can do lots of different dog sports with, but who will be happy to curl up on the couch when we're done.
> 
> ...


Okay I realize this is totally off-topic but speaking of Brittanys I have a hilarious video of a Brittany Spaniel who is owned by one of the employees at our private dog park. She gets the run of the grounds when she's working (beautiful forested areas) and once she sees a bird or a squirrel, she sits down and has LASER FOCUS. Scully will walk up to her and sit next to her and kiss her face and she just keeps staring. It's hilarious and so so cute. Video below.


----------



## Kdogg331 (Sep 8, 2018)

ArchersMom said:


> Regarding focus, I think it totally depends on the dogs personality and breeding. In my experience, Goldens are very focused and intelligent. They excell at Obedience, seemingly over Labradors and plenty succeed at service dog work.





GoldenDude said:


> ArchersMom said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding focus, I think it totally depends on the dogs personality and breeding.
> ...





Sweet Girl said:


> ArchersMom said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding focus, I think it totally depends on the dogs personality and breeding.
> ...





scully91 said:


> Sweet Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I also agree very much with this. I have seen both Goldens and Labs who are very focused and hard working and trainable. Some of the field-bred Labs are way to the extreme in terms of drive and desire to work and resilience - which is GREAT if you want a serious field competitor. If you want a hunting companion and pet, you can get that in either a Golden or a Lab.
> ...


Thank you for the replies on this everyone. I am glad both breeds can be focused and hard working because that is definitely important to me even though it will mostly just be a pet. I want to do nosework and possibly agility although of course if the dog doesn’t want to that is fine too. But I also just love to train and teach tricks or just randomly do training games or practice obedience throughout the day or practicing when we go places and I like teaching when teachable moments come up so it’s important they’re willing and motivated enough. Though of course I’m not like a jerk or too strict and no downtime ever or anything like that, there’s plenty of fun and playing too, but I would like one that can work when it’s time to work. And from what I’ve read, Labs seem to like working for a reward while Goldens just like doing it cause it’s what you want, maybe you guys said that, but for me, I don’t really mind so much because I think a dog should be rewarded (I certainly wouldn’t want to work for no pay) so I don’t mind giving treats or having a dog that wants to work for a ball or tug toy or whatever. That’s fine by me. Just as long as they have the drive to work and be motivated by SOMETHING, be it praise, toys, food, or otherwise. And of course I’d try to wean off rewards eventually but i don't mind at the beginning. Do you think Labs can ever be off leash? That is probably a loaded question that has tons of variables but I would love to have a dog that I could take hiking or to the field down the road and not have to have a leash on him all the time or dragging a 15, 20, 30, or 50 foot long line behind him for freedom. I think I could have almost any dog well trained though because I love training (working on becoming a dog trainer) and while I haven’t trained very many dogs, the ones I have been Pyrenees mixes that all have a stubborn, independent streak. So I’m used to it lol our dog is a Black Lab/Great Pyrenees and my brother’s dog is a Great Pyrenees/Lab/Boxer and something else (test said 25% unknown, either herding or toy/companion breed. We think maybe BC cause she’s very smart and has an intense stare plus the rescue had originally said Pyrenees/Border Collie but we thought it was just cause of her color). Anyway, Gator and Libby are very very intelligent, learn stuff in a matter of minutes, and love food and toys so it makes it easier. Libby is also more energetic than Gator, proba because of the other breeds mixed in, she’s fairly high energy and super smart. She loves learning. But if she doesn’t want to do something, she will not and Gator is the same way. Finding the right motivation can be challenging. Libby also does not have a great recall and has always been more independent even as a puppy, would rather eat sticks and things in the yard, than be super close to you and not very affectionate. So makes her harder to train, not as people pleasing. At least Gator despite being independent and often in it for himself is more people pleasing. There has to be something in it for Libby. Franklin on the other hand is veryyyyy people pleasing and very sweet, cuddly, and sensitive. He’s actually a little bit of a nervous dog and I’ve been working on getting him less afraid of stuff. But he will do things just to get some love, cuddles, pats, praise, whatever you wanna call it, or his ball. But I think he’d actually rather work for you than for food or the ball, even though he LOVES balls. That personality is definitely very nice to work with. He is supposed to be Pyrenees/Collie but I kind of think he’s part sporting breed just based on how sweet, cuddly, loving he is, his love/obsession with balls, love of water, and he sometimes points, and his coat is a mix of white and reddish gold and is speckled/ticked/whatever on legs and face. They plan on DNA testing him soon. For the record, they are my brother’s and his fiancé’s dogs but they live 2 miles down the road and I walk and train them multiple times a week. They got Libby in February at 12 weeks so she just turned a year old and Franklin they added in September, I think he was 16 weeks. Born in June. He’s 6 months now. Anyway, sorry, I know that was kind of random, but do you think that shows a little bit of the difference between breeds? I know these dogs are mutts but it sounds similar to what you guys were saying. Libby is also more active, has to check everything out first, Franklin and Gator just flop down lol but inside they all settle well and sleep all afternoon after exercise. I think that is ideal.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Speaking from experience, not ALL Goldens are 'soft' compared to Labs. My former field retriever Axl, NEVER met a lab that he couldn't out run, out swim, out jump and work circles around....even @ 8 years old before hemangio cruelly took his life. His single minded drive and ability to focus was legendary, as was his speed, agility, and physical coordination. There was nothing he didn't excel at. It was actually comical to watch him out run and out swim young, fit labs a third his age.

That said, I now have a lab mix rescue (mostly lab) and another field golden. Although the lab is bigger (90 lbs) and physically stronger, little Max (68 lbs) routinely out performs him when it comes to retrieving and especially swimming, it's not even close.


----------



## Kdogg331 (Sep 8, 2018)

alphadude said:


> Speaking from experience, not ALL Goldens are 'soft' compared to Labs. My former field retriever Axl, NEVER met a lab that he couldn't out run, out swim, out jump and work circles around....even @ 8 years old before hemangio cruelly took his life. His single minded drive and ability to focus was legendary, as was his speed, agility, and physical coordination. There was nothing he didn't excel at. It was actually comical to watch him out run and out swim young, fit labs a third his age.
> 
> That said, I now have a lab mix rescue (mostly lab) and another field golden. Although the lab is bigger (90 lbs) and physically stronger, little Max (68 lbs) routinely out performs him when it comes to retrieving and especially swimming, it's not even close.


Your dogs sound amazing!! I think it’s more the show ones that are little softer and calmer? Field ones are definitely very athletic. From what I understand, field Labs are too so that is surprising. Were they field or show Labs? I was thinking a show/field mix might be good. I really like the looks of this litter, the sire sounds incredible, but I don’t think I’m ready for a puppy so soon. She was bred a couple weeks ago according to their FB page so the puppies probably wouldn’t be ready until at least late March or early April based on normal breeding timeframes but that is still a little bit soon for me. But it sounds like it will be an incredible litter. At least I think so. Thoughts? The first one, the Danno/Truly litter. I think they are also planning another litter but I really like Danno. Although the other one sounds good too.

https://grapevinegoldens.com/litters/


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

If you are used to a Pyrenees mix, I wonder if a purebred lab or golden will seem super high energy? Pyrenees are generally very calm and laid back-not a breed I would consider high energy; however, with lab or herding breeds in the mix, that might amp up their activity level a bit. Just a thought. 

As far as labs vs. goldens, I can only speak from my experiences with them as a groomer, as a golden owner, and as someone who knows lots of purebred labs and lab mixes (however, I have never actually seen or met a well bred lab, so bear in mind that these things I'm stating about labs are all about the ones from bad breeders-I imagine a well bred lab would be much different!). In my grooming experience, labs are far more likely to have some form of aggression-fear, dog on dog, even towards people. I actually use as much caution with an unfamiliar lab as I would with a breed like a pit that is well known to have aggression in many individuals in the breed! However, having said that, I don't believe I've EVER seen or groomed a lab that actually came from a good breeder. But the fact is, my own golden is the only golden I've ever groomed that comes from a great breeder; and I've only groomed two goldens out of dozens that had any forms of aggression. So it would seem that even from bad breeders, goldens are still tending to have better temperaments. As far as training, my goldens and any golden I've ever worked with is like the easiest thing in the world to train-they are incredibly smart and are deeply loyal and want to please you! Any labs I've ever worked with are a bit more stubborn and just don't seem quite as smart or loyal as goldens (not that they aren't smart, I just think goldens are even smarter!). Actually, the most stubborn dog I ever worked with was a 6-7 month old lab puppy-I was helping his young owner teach him to sit-that dog locked his back legs and flat out refused to sit, even while pushing firmly on his rump and offering treats! As far as activity, both are high energy and will need adequate exercise in order to avoid destructive behavior-and that is more than just a leash walk around the block, lots of off leash running time, playing fetch, long hikes, my golden even goes on 10-15 mile or more horse rides with us. Labs I've worked with seem more hyper and seem to have less of an off switch (unless they are morbidly obese-which is also a tendency I see in ALL dog breeds-but you don't want to overfeed your dog just to make him "calm". And while we're on the subject, I feel like conformation labs are shown obese which is terrible for teaching the public what a lab should look like-now everybody thinks their obese lab is how they are supposed to look.) My goldens have been go all day full speed ahead while outside, and then total couch potatoes/cuddle bugs inside. Some of the more poorly bred goldens I've groomed are more hyper to. Both breeds shed a lot, but labs shed so much they almost make goldens look like they don't shed, lol. Both breeds have health issues so you'll want to find a breeder who is doing all the recommended clearances. Basically, in my experience, if you want a lab or a golden that will be the dog with the temperament, train-ability, looks, etc that they are supposed to have, make sure you find a REPUTABLE breeder! Obviously, I'm prejudiced toward goldens  but whatever breed you get, you will be SO GLAD you got one from a reputable breeder-there is a very noticeable difference between well-bred and poorly bred (or even just so-so bred).


----------



## s.m.forester (Nov 4, 2018)

*Veterinarian's Concise Summary*

When I was 11, my mom asked our veterinarian -- who is now my own dogs' vet -- what breeds he'd recommend for a family.

Labs and Goldens, was his reply.

My mom asked him which would be better, if there was a difference 

The vet instantly answered, "They're both wonderful, but Labs are more boisterous."

We ended up bringing home a magnificent female Golden Retriever later that year from what was then a reputable, well-known, local kennel. Her name was Chelsea, and she lived until I was 24. 

I think his explanation does better justice to the breeds than my typical wordiness could ever do.


----------



## diwolff (Jun 26, 2018)

We have had three Golden Retrievers and one Black Lab. (we also had a Saint Bernard) I totally agree with someone above who mentioned the hair. Golden's hair is easier to clean up. Our lab's hair was in everything. Even in the wash! It would weave in fabrics and was always there. Our black lab only loved me, which was strange, since I thought they loved everyone. We laughed and called her a German Shepherd in a lab's body. All of our Goldens were wonderful. I miss hugging her with her fur and she was so gentle. When the Golden's would jump, you wouldn't even feel them, they were so gentle. The Lab, well, she could knock you down. We have been without our Cassie now for six months.....six months today. We miss her so much. We can't do the puppy thing any longer, so we are getting a White Golden Retriever in June. She will be almost eight months and trained, well as trained as they can be at 8 months. We wanted a different color, since Cassie was a dark golden, our first one was medium gold and our second one was a light gold. So, we opted for white. We get videos of her and pictures so we can watch her grow and can't wait to have her come home. I guess I would have to say I'm very partial to a Golden Retriever, but I truly loved my black lab!!


----------



## Kdogg331 (Sep 8, 2018)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> If you are used to a Pyrenees mix, I wonder if a purebred lab or golden will seem super high energy? Pyrenees are generally very calm and laid back-not a breed I would consider high energy; however, with lab or herding breeds in the mix, that might amp up their activity level a bit. Just a thought.
> 
> As far as labs vs. goldens, I can only speak from my experiences with them as a groomer, as a golden owner, and as someone who knows lots of purebred labs and lab mixes (however, I have never actually seen or met a well bred lab, so bear in mind that these things I'm stating about labs are all about the ones from bad breeders-I imagine a well bred lab would be much different!). In my grooming experience, labs are far more likely to have some form of aggression-fear, dog on dog, even towards people. I actually use as much caution with an unfamiliar lab as I would with a breed like a pit that is well known to have aggression in many individuals in the breed! However, having said that, I don't believe I've EVER seen or groomed a lab that actually came from a good breeder. But the fact is, my own golden is the only golden I've ever groomed that comes from a great breeder; and I've only groomed two goldens out of dozens that had any forms of aggression. So it would seem that even from bad breeders, goldens are still tending to have better temperaments. As far as training, my goldens and any golden I've ever worked with is like the easiest thing in the world to train-they are incredibly smart and are deeply loyal and want to please you! Any labs I've ever worked with are a bit more stubborn and just don't seem quite as smart or loyal as goldens (not that they aren't smart, I just think goldens are even smarter!). Actually, the most stubborn dog I ever worked with was a 6-7 month old lab puppy-I was helping his young owner teach him to sit-that dog locked his back legs and flat out refused to sit, even while pushing firmly on his rump and offering treats! As far as activity, both are high energy and will need adequate exercise in order to avoid destructive behavior-and that is more than just a leash walk around the block, lots of off leash running time, playing fetch, long hikes, my golden even goes on 10-15 mile or more horse rides with us. Labs I've worked with seem more hyper and seem to have less of an off switch (unless they are morbidly obese-which is also a tendency I see in ALL dog breeds-but you don't want to overfeed your dog just to make him "calm". And while we're on the subject, I feel like conformation labs are shown obese which is terrible for teaching the public what a lab should look like-now everybody thinks their obese lab is how they are supposed to look.) My goldens have been go all day full speed ahead while outside, and then total couch potatoes/cuddle bugs inside. Some of the more poorly bred goldens I've groomed are more hyper to. Both breeds shed a lot, but labs shed so much they almost make goldens look like they don't shed, lol. Both breeds have health issues so you'll want to find a breeder who is doing all the recommended clearances. Basically, in my experience, if you want a lab or a golden that will be the dog with the temperament, train-ability, looks, etc that they are supposed to have, make sure you find a REPUTABLE breeder! Obviously, I'm prejudiced toward goldens  but whatever breed you get, you will be SO GLAD you got one from a reputable breeder-there is a very noticeable difference between well-bred and poorly bred (or even just so-so bred).


Thank you for all the info, very useful. You make Goldens sound like the perfect breed for me lol

And I think it will definitely seem high energy compared to our dog who slept most of the day (unfortunately had to put him down Thursday) but when he was younger he was more active, actually a real pain the first few years lol, and I also walk and train my brother’s dogs a couple times a week and despite being a Pyrenees mix, the one is very high energy and very intelligent so I think that is good practice for a sporting breed lol she is Pyrenees, Lab, Boxer, and something else, possibly herding breed. 



s.m.forester said:


> When I was 11, my mom asked our veterinarian -- who is now my own dogs' vet -- what breeds he'd recommend for a family.
> 
> Labs and Goldens, was his reply.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I like that description and your Golden sounds wonderful. 



diwolff said:


> We have had three Golden Retrievers and one Black Lab. (we also had a Saint Bernard) I totally agree with someone above who mentioned the hair. Golden's hair is easier to clean up. Our lab's hair was in everything. Even in the wash! It would weave in fabrics and was always there. Our black lab only loved me, which was strange, since I thought they loved everyone. We laughed and called her a German Shepherd in a lab's body. All of our Goldens were wonderful. I miss hugging her with her fur and she was so gentle. When the Golden's would jump, you wouldn't even feel them, they were so gentle. The Lab, well, she could knock you down. We have been without our Cassie now for six months.....six months today. We miss her so much. We can't do the puppy thing any longer, so we are getting a White Golden Retriever in June. She will be almost eight months and trained, well as trained as they can be at 8 months. We wanted a different color, since Cassie was a dark golden, our first one was medium gold and our second one was a light gold. So, we opted for white. We get videos of her and pictures so we can watch her grow and can't wait to have her come home. I guess I would have to say I'm very partial to a Golden Retriever, but I truly loved my black lab!!


Sorry for your loss  How exciting about the new puppy though!! You will have to post pictures. I think I am starting to lean more towards a Golden but my only hesitation is ear problems and the coat care.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Kdogg331 said:


> I think I am starting to lean more towards a Golden but my only hesitation is ear problems and the coat care.


If you mean ear infections, Labs get those too. Best way to prevent is weekly cleaning and after every bath or swim your dog takes.


----------



## diwolff (Jun 26, 2018)

Only one of our Golden's had ear issues, and we just put drops in a couple of times/week and she was fine. Between our lab and Goldens, I think the Goldens need more brushing (especially behind the ears, as I saw someone else also mentioned), but we made it a fun time and she liked it (of course, treats were involved). I'm sure you will love whatever you get, hey, you could get one of each!!!!


----------



## Kdogg331 (Sep 8, 2018)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> If you mean ear infections, Labs get those too. Best way to prevent is weekly cleaning and after every bath or swim your dog takes.


Thanks! This is helpful. I’ll have to do that. 



diwolff said:


> Only one of our Golden's had ear issues, and we just put drops in a couple of times/week and she was fine. Between our lab and Goldens, I think the Goldens need more brushing (especially behind the ears, as I saw someone else also mentioned), but we made it a fun time and she liked it (of course, treats were involved). I'm sure you will love whatever you get, hey, you could get one of each!!!!


Thanks!! One of my brother’s dogs, Franklin, ended up developing a long, thick coat, much thicker than a Golden, more like a Pyrenees or Aussie coat, thick mane around the neck, so I am used to brushing him and I think it’s good practice for having a Golden. He needs behind his ears brushed because they get tangled and he also tends to get burrs and such in his coat I have to brush out. I have also fully brushed him out a couple times using an undercoat rake and a comb. Got SO much fur out every time. He’s fairly high maintenance coat while also being pretty low maintenance. By that I mean dirt and stuff seems to fall out and he looks handsome all the time even if you don’t brush him for a while but he gets tangled behind the ears and burrs in his fur. But he loves being brushed so thankfully it’s easy. Though he does get a bit wiggly after a while ? he’s still young though. Anyway, I think he is good practice. And I don’t mind brushing him. Although it definitely takes a long time. I wonder if maybe the Golden’s coat is a little bit thinner and easier and not quite as thick?? I am sure it is still lot of grooming but he has soooo much fluff and undercoat.


----------



## Kdogg331 (Sep 8, 2018)

Franklin and Libby


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

Is Franklin a full golden?He's gorgeous but his face doesn't look all golden.
I will add that there's ONLY ONE down side to getting a golden, and that's when they leave us.
No words can describe the grief,as I now know all too well.
I hope you start your golden journey soon, it's an adventure filled with love.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I've never had a lab, so I can't actually say. They seem like cool dogs, but I've been bewitched by a Golden and plan to get another one. My neighbor has a chocolate lab that is a really pretty and sweet girl. The hair comments make sense to me because my daughter has a pug and that short hair is harder to get up than the fluffs of gold. They're more like tumbleweeds and you can just reach down and pick up or having a Roomba makes it super simple. 

I'm really just commenting because I so miss having a Golden to hug. I used to hug Luke and breathe in because he was so soft and smelled so nice. I look forward to more Golden hugs in the future. Everyone told me Luke was a very calm Golden, so I'm not sure if that's true, but from the labs I've met I'd say they are more energetic. The other thing I love about Goldens are their expressive faces. It makes it seem as if they understand everything you say to them -- and perhaps they do. Mine was certainly intelligent and tuned in to how I was feeling.


----------



## Kdogg331 (Sep 8, 2018)

pot of gold said:


> Is Franklin a full golden?He's gorgeous but his face doesn't look all golden.
> I will add that there's ONLY ONE down side to getting a golden, and that's when they leave us.
> No words can describe the grief,as I now know all too well.
> I hope you start your golden journey soon, it's an adventure filled with love.


Franklin is actually a rescue so we don’t know a lot about his history. He is actually my brother’s dog as is Libby. He and his wife adopted him last September as an ~4 month old puppy. He just turned a year old in June. The rescue at the time had said he was a “Pyrenees/Collie” mix but we’ve always suspected he was also part Golden or some sort of spaniel due to his coloring and his sweet, sweet temperament. 

They ended up doing a DNA test on him and it came back as Great Pyrenees, Lab, Chow Chow and about half unknown so it was kind of useless haha it did say the half was likely a herding breed though. 

But personally, none of us see Lab or Chow and SIL says he has a lot of mannerisms similar to the Aussie they had. 

So we think that he is actually a Pyrenees/Aussie/Golden mix but we really don’t know for sure. 

I would love to do a more detailed test to find out for sure but they’re so expensive. 

But they’ve had quite a few people think he was a Golden, either full or a mix, and he’s got that super sweet, eager to please, docile, soft temperament so we really think he has Golden in him. 

Libby is also a rescue. They adopted her last February at 12 weeks old from a different rescue and her description said “Great Pyrenees/Border Collie.” We didn’t see BC at first but soon did. Super, super smart and when they got Frank, her BC stalking behavior came out lol they play a stalk/chase type running game where they sneak up on each other until they’re close enough then break out running. 

They did a DNA test on her too and it came back Great Pyrenees, Lab, Boxer, and about 25% unknown but we do think Border Collie because of her wicked smarts, behavior, coloring, and she’s also got a somewhat snipey Collie like face. She also acts very boxer like despite only being a fairly small percentage. 

But I actually think they somewhat display the differences between the two breeds fairly well. Obviously they are rescues and mixed with a lot of other breeds so it’s not 100% but she is like a bull moose lol sweet girl but about 70, 80 pounds of solid muscle, somewhat stubborn when she wants to be (and very obedient otherwise and has learned lots of tricks so fully capable), and although she’s calmed down a lot now, she can be very excitable and will knock you over when she jumps. And of course the fur weaves into everything. Franklin on the other hand is very sweet, quite submissive actually, major people pleaser, a bit clingy, you don’t even feel him when he jumps up, soulful eyes, and of course his fur tumbleweeds and he does need brushing behind the ears. 

But all of that is part of why I think he is part Golden and not Lab. 

Not that Labs can’t be sweet dogs but we’ve had male Labs and Lab mixes, even had a male Lab/Pyrenees mix, and both were a lot more stubborn and in it for themselves than Frank is. Always had to be something in it for them. Frank just listens cause he wants to make you happy and praise and pats makes him so happy. 

He is starting to somewhat get a little bit stubborn and not always want to listen or come when called and he’s a bit ADD sometimes and doesn’t like to hold commands long but he still tries hard to please and mostly listens. He wants to be a good boy and he cares about pleasing us whereas other dogs we’ve had haven’t unless something was in it for them. 

Sorry for the novel and rambling 

Oh and I know what you mean about the pain. We just had to put the Lab/Pyrenees mix down in December at 6 1/2. Way too soon but he developed an autoimmune disease and slowly declined over about a year and a half and one day just looked done so it was time. I didn’t think I was ready for another dog for a while but I think I am now. 

And thanks! I hope I can too. They seem like such sweet dogs. I have watched my friend’s two Goldens several times and they are so sweet. And one especially is so smart, biddable, eager to learn. She’s a bit of a wild child but a sweetheart and tries hard. 

I think I need one in between. With the desire to work and train but also easy to live with with an off switch and not hyper haha 



diane0905 said:


> I've never had a lab, so I can't actually say. They seem like cool dogs, but I've been bewitched by a Golden and plan to get another one. My neighbor has a chocolate lab that is a really pretty and sweet girl. The hair comments make sense to me because my daughter has a pug and that short hair is harder to get up than the fluffs of gold. They're more like tumbleweeds and you can just reach down and pick up or having a Roomba makes it super simple.
> 
> I'm really just commenting because I so miss having a Golden to hug. I used to hug Luke and breathe in because he was so soft and smelled so nice. I look forward to more Golden hugs in the future. Everyone told me Luke was a very calm Golden, so I'm not sure if that's true, but from the labs I've met I'd say they are more energetic. The other thing I love about Goldens are their expressive faces. It makes it seem as if they understand everything you say to them -- and perhaps they do. Mine was certainly intelligent and tuned in to how I was feeling.


Your Luke sounds amazing. I’m sorry you lost him! ? 

Goldens do seem more in tune with their owners and soulful which is another reason I’m leaning towards them. Labs are great but they do seem more rowdy or at least more likely to want to go roaming around and getting into trouble. Goldens seem a bit more calm at least from the ones I’ve seen. 

And I know what you mean about the tumbleweeds. Franklin’s fur just piles up including a corner under a table or something while Libby’s weaves into their couch. I imagine that’s probably how Golden versus Lab fur is. We used to have both a pure Lab and a Lab/Pyrenees mix and their fur was always everywhere and in everything!! Still finding fur even years later ?


----------



## Kdogg331 (Sep 8, 2018)

Here’s some puppy pictures of Franklin. He looked very different than he does now and we didn’t realize he would develop such a thick coat or become so red haha 

He was almost all white as a puppy but had the red ears and markings. 

I think his ears looked pretty Golden like as a pup but idk.


----------

